# Installing Receptacle In Brick?



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

travis13 said:


> How do you go about setting a recessed box in brick? It's for my aunt and she doesn't want a bubble cover. What kind of box do you use? There should be the 8" block behind the brick itself since the receptacle will be mounted at about 18". What do you do about the bricko block behind the actual brick?



Use this type of cover instead.









*More Views*



 
 

http://www.globalsupplyoutlet.com/t...ay.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

That's unique.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

masonry box. Hammer drill with a small bit, drill a bunch of small holes around the perimeter then take a slightly bigger bit and drill a bunch more inside. Bust it out with your hammer. If there is no wood to secure your box to, tap con a piece in there. fish in your wire, install box, trim it out with morter if you need to. Install device. But you still need an in use cover.


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

That cover is intriguing. Is it basically just a cover? You drill a hole for your wire then mount that cover over the hole?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

travis13 said:


> That cover is intriguing. Is it basically just a cover? You drill a hole for your wire then mount that cover over the hole?



Those covers are the best yet, but you will still need a bell Box because it is a wet location..


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

travis13 said:


> That cover is intriguing. Is it basically just a cover? You drill a hole for your wire then mount that cover over the hole?


No, those covers are basically whats replacing bubble covers, they mount the same. Those are all I use unless im using a arlington new construction box.


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok so I still need an FS box for in the brick and that cover just replaces a bubble? What about the bricko behind the brick? Just drill a hole big enough for the romex? Romex connector for the box or is there a code requiring a different connector?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

travis13 said:


> Ok so I still need an FS box for in the brick and that cover just replaces a bubble? What about the bricko behind the brick? Just drill a hole big enough for the romex? Romex connector for the box or is there a code requiring a different connector?


Just a single gang bell box. Drill for romex yes but also allow for your connector. NM connector is fine, just silicone around the box. That cover is still an in use cover, it just pulls out when you use it, they are slick. Also make sure you install WR/TR gfi.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Bugz11B said:


> No, those covers are basically whats replacing bubble covers, they mount the same. Those are all I use unless im using a arlington new construction box.


Those arlingtons work great for old work too.


----------

